# What were you like as a child?



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Would you say your personality to this day matches you in your younger years?

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't it true that your personality tends to stay the same over the course of your life?

I'd say that's pretty accurate for me. I don't think you could legitimately type me at the ages between 6-12, but my personality is somewhat the same. It's funny getting into conversations with my family members about how we acted as children. I don't remember large junks of what I was like, *cough* repression *cough*, but my brother and sister still tell me I have that same jokerster persona about me. I think before I really had any idea what sarcasm was at the age of six, "SIKE!" was my early offsetting of that phase. Apparently I used it almost compulsively around the house, which later revolutionized into the "JK" you hear nowadays. Honestly, I wish I was less sarcastic and slightly perverted, it's just my nature. Innuendos will never escape me.

Also, I was a pretty energetic kid. I think at one point I was diagnosed with ADHD and took medicine for it. It wasn't the sugar, I promise. I just loved being active, could never sit down. Now, introspection is very dear to me. Sort of like this thread, ya know? =P

I was definitely an introvert. Being made fun of and bullied for a considerable part of my life, that almost certainly tied into my introversion. I moved a lot, too, so making friends was especially difficult for me. I had my little group. I was nowhere near the most popular kid in the class. In fact, now that I think about it, I was a pretty big nerd. You name it - I collected Pokemon cards, posters, the video games, and even the thirty-second pikachu tattoos. I could sing the original Pokemon theme song by heart, as well as stay tuned for Reboot and DBZ on Toonami everyday after school. Nostalgia, anyone? I still play my Pokemon Blue gameboy game to this day, which came out a decade ago. It's a fun game, what can I say.

I'm almost positive there is more I could share, but this is it for now. 

Your turn. What were you like as a child, and do you think it resembles your personality to this day?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Well based on my personality description, I think I was an ENFP back then also.

In elementary school, I wanted to fit in so I bullied other kids in order to gain up in the social ladder. Once I got punched by a girl and realized how ridiculous I had acted, I became more aware and more sensitive on how I treated others. This is an enfp trait.


> Sometimes, especially at a younger age, an ENFP will tend to be "gushy" and insincere, and generally "overdo" in an effort to win acceptance. However, once an ENFP has learned to balance their need to be true to themselves with their need for acceptance, they excel at bringing out the best in others, and are typically well-liked.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I was loud and sang around family. Around people I didn't know I was shy. I didn't like even ordering at a restaurants...waitresses scared me. Hell, I actually REMEMBER the day my mom started making me order for myself. I swear I was probably like...12 or 13. That's pathetic. Even now though, I never look waitresses in the eye. I don't know why...I hate making eye contact unless I really know the person. I am rude.:blushed:

I only sing loud when I am alone now. Not even around family... hehe


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

My teachers noted reticence to socialize, even though I personally remember being a little lonely. I was probably insensitive to others' pain, a little bossy and demanding, and more interested in being the group leader. I scribbled a thought once in fourth or fifth grade, maybe even as late as seventh grade, that "success" was more important to me than family or friends. Also: had a temper, imaginative, bookworm, confident (or so Dad says), odd, artistic, fascinated by the esoteric and paranormal, slightly snobbish, generous, very formal speech, advanced reading and vocabulary, charming (peers and teachers all seemed to like me, for no reason apparent to me), pedantic, procrastinator. 

On the flip side, I was highly sensitive to my parents' judgments of me. The opinion of my elders was far more important than what my peers thought of me, so their criticisms, particularly Mom's, often cut deep. 

Honestly, I don't know what to make of the kid I was. Perhaps I was an ENTP forced to be INTP. You decide what has remained the same.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I honestly wasn't much different from what I am now. I guess you could've considered me a closet-nerd though, haha. I still am a little bit :X.


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

My dad told me something insightful once. He said that kids can get into snits and be angry at someone, but an hour later they have forgotten, or they spotted candy or a dog and are suddenly laughing and smiling. He says that me however, even when I was as young as four, if I got angry at someone it could last for weeks, he said it was a sign of good character 

I was quiet and made nerdy friends, though I absolutely never participated in any of the fads like pokemon, digimon, DB, god knows what else. I thought they were lame even when they were designed for my age group  (something I am fairly proud of). I was mostly passive with my friends, but sometimes I stopped them from doing really stupid things. I was and still am very active in ways that are considered weird. I still climb anything, and jump over things for no reason. I ate a hell of a lot of candy, a habit I admittedly still have.

Ah I wore track pants and really loose shirts for quite awhile


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I was laconic as a youth. I was told that I smiled so contentedly as a child, when I was around my aunt, and only then. Apparently when I was as young as two I would say weird (supposedly advanced) phrases, entirely in Irish.. Which was odd, as my father was mainland and my parents & sister would alter between Irish and English.. I chose Irish.

Supposedly at age four I was a natural hand with animals. Mostly the pigs and sheep would follow me and even had a sheep I called scamall who was like a pet to me. I kind of remember her. Anyways. Island school bored me. I would find myself talking to the mainland kids most of the time, they were older than me, mostly teens going to the Irish college on the island. 

I remember the first time I went onto the mainland for schooling. It was phenomenal. One time I got caught with a joint in my mouth by the principal and I managed to persuade him and the others to allow him to join us. He was awesome, held an half hour debate with him over educational policy in Irish secondary schools. Never did finish it, he didn't join us again. But we weren't punished either. 

Back to young childhood I suppose. I was generally told I was a scientist (and in our slang, that meant a crazy callous SOB). Also said to be very depressive to those who encountered me with a gripe. I was ruthless even as young as 6 when it came to arguments. My mother would beat up my sister and I. But that eventually stopped when I yelled her down (after she broke a wooden spoon off my back).

I think the only thing that was clearly consistent between myself and INTJs from youth was confidence and disrespect for authority.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I loved taking charge and having adventures out bush with anyone who would tag along. I used to get into a few fights at school in class when I'd speak my mind without caring about how others would react. I can remember the specifics about one in particular because we became fast friends when I showed him how to fake tears when we were called back into the class room so we could pretend to be remorseful about fighting.

I never really understood the rules on a lot of games and was incredibly naive when people were telling me things. I got introduced to a game of mugby which was really popular, and I thought that it was an amalgamation of "mug" and "rugby", so when I got the ball and everyone was running towards me, I understandably kicked the first guy in the face and very unfairly got sent off and people wouldn't play with me... That was okay though, I spent most of my time in the library, and when our school started a book club, I was the first person to read 33 books. (for me that's a book a day, at the very least and always has been). Every single time there was a reading award for the school I was top of the mark, I only just had my record of 2750 books read by primary school graduation... I graduated primary school in 1995. Heee, 12 years holding the record. I was also the only little boy in town doing ballet, but that was cool, because I was the only kid in town getting private Tae Kwon Do lessons from the sensei who thought I was good enough. I was both the teachers pet (in order to be a smug little shit), and disrespectful of authority (because they were either flat out wrong, or didn't explain themselves). I got kept back in Gymnastics by my retarded gym teacher because of it. I never once went to my basketball practices... but to be fair, I didn't know there were any, but we still won.

I used to design all sorts of things, I'd cheat where the only rules were "show fair play", you know, fishing... Heh. I used to use a butterfly net to catch fish whenever we went out on a boat, or when the river flooded and the fish were swimming in droves over the bridge :crazy:. But when there were real rules and someone broke them to my disadvantage I'd punch them. I got into a bit of trouble over that. Apparently little boys aren't supposed to punch little girls in the face, even if the teachers, my parents and society said that males and females are equal, girls are allowed to get away with more. In my defence, I also punched a lot of little boys in the face for the same reason. I can't remember how many times I ran away from home. I cried non-stop when our car battery died. But apparently it just needed to be replaced, the car wasn't dead after all.


----------



## INFPeter (Jan 27, 2009)

For anyone who cares:

Mi Vida Loca

In early childhood, I was quiet for the most part when I was in my home environment except when I was asking questions(and I asked a LOT of questions!). I would play alone with my Star Wars toys and figures staging elaborate battles with complete story-lines for each of the characters. I also liked making up dances while listening to Kiss records! I would play sports with some of the neighborhood kids, but also liked to play Superfriends (I was always Batman) with them! I loved to play in the woods with friends. Some kids had built a fort in the woods and it was rumored to be Yoda's house, I remember it being so real to me, that the Jedi master actually lived there. There was just this real intermingling of fantasy and reality! I would also spend a lot of time alone outside on the playground, that is where and when a group of boys who were not my friends would come and harass me:sad: I was painfully shy around new adults, and my feelings were hurt very easily. My younger brother would tease me to the point I would lose it and go after him physically(then I would get in trouble:angry. My mother would always say "he's sensitive" and that would drive me crazy! I loved animals..which is why I became a vegetarian at 5 when I found out where meat comes from. 

I found my kindergarten report card a few years ago and I think I would probably be diagnosed with ADD these days based on the behavioral description. Apparently I often would wander off to play with whatever I wanted to when the class was supposed to be together doing a group activity. As I went on in school I usually had one really good friend at a time, but at the same time was quite popular (without trying to be) until we moved in 5th grade. At that point I fell to the bottom of the social ladder, but again always had one really good friend that I would goof around with in school. We would draw funny cartoon characters and crack ourselves up! I was always getting in trouble for not paying attention in class, even though I had tested into the gifted and talented program. Teachers either loved me or hated me and the feeling was usually mutual! In 5th and 6th grade I taught myself how to break dance and took to dressing like Michael Jackson. 

By seventh grade I started to get picked on for this since I was the only one doing it in a 98% white school in upstate NY! Not long after that I got into heavy metal and started growing my hair. In junior high I loved to be the instigator of food fights and very rarely got caught. I also quietly orchestrated a lot of trouble in the classroom that other kids got in trouble for. I had the cover of being an honor student! 

In high school I played football but did not hang out with the jock crowd. I liked to hang out with my metal-head musician friends. I started drinking, smoking pot and dropping acid at that point too. Somehow I managed to do well enough in school and on the SATS to get accepted into an Ivy League school. At the very core I am still that shy sensitive boy who loves to live in fantasy world but I have learned to do what I need to survive and thrive in this world.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Liked to be the center of attention, liked to put on plays & one-up the boys with my tree climbing skills, liked to answer the teacher's question before anyone else. I was very outgoing, loud, goofy. Much the same as I am now when around people I love/feel comfortable with, only all the time. My parents divorced when I was seven & I had a really hard time because of it for several years. I think that changed me, taught me to hold back those parts of myself.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I had a really normal child hood. Both my parents were really encouraging and loving.
I remember being taken out to the snow, going to the beach, museums, my mother being protective. 
She was a very strict disciplinarian, she did throw shoes at me when I was a pre teen. I hear it's a Latin thing to throw shoes rofl.
It's actually a inside joke. Hey wheres that shoe going? rofl
I was very intimidating as a child and bossy as hell. 
I remember my cousins being terrified of me.
I always wanted to be treated as the same level as the boys were.
Slowly I figured out that my body couldn't take the abuse the boys can take, but it didn't stop me from taking Karate, swiming, and basketball. I tried soccer as a small child but boys are way to rough.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I was shyer yet more extroverted at the same time. I think my F may have been higher. I've always liked building stuff though. I've also been into sports/competition my whole life. My parents always gave me a reasonable amount of freedom while disciplining me when necessary. I always seemed to get along with others really well.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

DOES NOT PLAY WELL WITH OTHERS.

Yeah, not too much different ^^


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I was a very quiet child. I liked to be by myself, drawing and doing craft projects with whatever was handy. I learned how to read before I went to preschool, so I spent quite a bit of time with my books. I cried easily and threw tantrums when others were cruel or unfair, but was otherwise meek and passive, sort of the way I am now. I desperately wanted approval from adults. I was scared of heights but climbed trees anyhow because my brother and my cousin were doing it. I used to make little forts out in the bushes with my little brother, and we played together with dolls and toy cars, and with stuffed animals. I once decided that I wanted his stuffed dog, so I took apart a fake pearl necklace and told him the beads would be our new currency. I could use them to buy his toys, and after he had acquired enough by selling me his things, he could then use them to buy my toys. I started out with all of the beads because it was my idea, and it had been my necklace. My brother and I never fought. He felt protective over me because I was so vulnerable. I had terrible nightmares and was terrified of the dark. I would get a creepy feeling trying to cross through rooms even with the light on and would kind of hop through them as quickly as possible. Reflections in the window at night creeped me out worse than almost anything and I refused to even enter a room where there was an uncovered window. I would yell for my mommy about twenty times a night before finally going to sleep until I was old enough that it became embarrassing. Then, I just tried to focus on some kind of routine to prevent the nightmares, such as holding my hands in a certain position and staring at a certain spot on the wall while repeating a certain sound in my head. I slept in the same room as my brother, with the light on, until I left for college.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I remember my mom used to think my kindergarten was an idiot because he told her my my dad that I could count to 100 even though I didn't have a problem counting. I also read a lot when I was younger. I have a ton of Eyewitness books and apparently I asked for a book on anatomy when I was around kindergarten age.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Zulban said:


> I was quiet and made nerdy friends, though I absolutely never participated in any of the fads like pokemon, digimon, DB, god knows what else. I thought they were lame even when they were designed for my age group  (something I am fairly proud of).


I didn't participate either. It helped that my parents isolated me from most pop culture, so I don't know anything about popular TV shows of my youth, fads, boy bands (thank God I never got into that), or any such thing. I just played computer games and read books.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

my parents tried to limit the amount of time I spent watching TV/using the computer/playing video games but I managed to figure out how to beat the system


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

We had zero cable service, and I was not interested in cable. I was interested in my books and computer, which, for the most part, they imposed no limits on.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

oh well, there's nothing wrong with reading a good book


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

what sort of limits?

Your parents sound cool. When you said your dad was an air force officer, I was expecting a republican moron.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm more interested in the present at the moment, but for anyone who cares to read it I'll go ahead and share what insights I can into my own childhood.

To start off: I, Trope, am by definition a bastard. I have no ill feelings toward this simple fact and it is reflected as such in my signature. The apparent oxymoron presented in the phrase "magnificent bastard" fills me with warm fuzzies.

I was raised by my INTJ father who believed in such adages as "It takes two fools to argue," and "You should follow your head, not your heart." Admittedly, it makes a great deal of sense for him but for me, the latter bit of wisdom has hardly proved fruitful. *cough*Te has never worked for me.*cough*

When I was about five, I remember looking at my box full of toys and realizing that all the cheap plastic goodness in the world wasn't going to bring me any sort of satisfaction. Those things bored me so I had to find other ways to occupy myself.

I was the kid who enjoyed doing things he hadn't done before, which often meant doing the things that would have gotten me into trouble if caught. An early fascination with fire as well as sneaking into empty homes come to mind for some reason. Two things which was later combined, I might add, as my friends and I would let ourselves into the unlocked and abandoned apartments that comprised the majority of our complex to play with fire. I was also one of the fastest runners at my elementary school since I was so much taller than the rest of the kids, which suited me just fine. I liked being taller than the so-called "big kids." 

When I was nearly ten, we moved from California to Texas because my father had become rather paranoid about certain issues which I needn't go into here but I will say that shortly after that point, my mentality shifted began to shift rather drastically toward INTPness. Perhaps it would have anyway, but if type is formative rather than simple inherent nature, then that move followed by the his subsequent marriage to my ESTJ stepmother drove me rather strongly into an unfeeling introverted shell. Who knows? Maybe I could've ended up ENTP. In any case, before long I stopped caring about doing well in school and even managed to get myself held back after seventh grade after I was tardy too many times to summer school.


----------



## Beth (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't have much to look back on in comparison to most people on here, for I am only 15. Nonetheless, thinking back to when i was younger, back in primary school, I was very talkative and have been told that i had "an angelic disposition". I was generally upbeat and outgoing, the opposite of my personality now. I was also very naive and gullible, i never believed that people would lie to me or play pranks. I was always a bookworm, that never changed. At the beginning of middle school is when my personality flip-flopped. I became very quiet, cynical, reclusive, and suspicious. I also became very depressed and withdrawn from people, looking toward people as untrustworthy and undesirable. This was the result of multiple traumas that i am still recovering from to this day.

My mother is an ESFP and even before i changed, she never really seemed to know what to do with me or how to handle me. I lived with her and my grandmother who was never happy with me and always compared me to my dead cousin. I was never smart, pretty, or helpful enough to make her proud. I went to a very small school, where the teachers were generally the parents of other children there. I was always treated differently because it was run by rich people who raised their children to think they were a higher life form because they could buy what they wanted. The only interaction i had with children my own age was from that school and i got in so many fights i have lost count. This drove me into a deep and nearly suicidal depression and gave me a quick temper and a smart mouth. I became so withdrawn that they would call me a vampire or a goth because i wore all black, seeing color hurt, and i would sit emotionless and silent until they angered me. When i was 12, i switched schools and moved in with my dad. On new years day, also the day before i switched schools, my dad had a seizure. it was at 5 in the morning and it began 2 years of hell. He changed completely, talking to himself and hallucinating. He would have horrible seizures that i think truly scarred me for life. One of which, i was at the library with my friend, charlie, and when i got home there was an ambulance in the driveway. They wouldn't let me see my father and i found out he had fallen on the marble counter face first in the bathroom and broke 30% of the bones in his face. I walked back into the house and found blood covering the bathroom floor. I had to stay at charlie's house so i could go to school the next morning. After living with my grandmother once more and constantly being criticized for everything i did and didn't do, my mother has moved the two of us into a little apartment.

I can't honestly say what my personality would be now had my life been different, but i believe i wouldn't be nearly so reserved and jaded.


----------



## Ankit Dabda (Feb 24, 2009)

No it is not with me there are so many things which have been added in my personality since my childhood. And i think that it is a dynamic thing which keep changing time to time.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

While I'm still fairly similar to when I was a kid, I've definitely changed quite a bit due to the fact that I've had to leave people behind quite often. I went to 3 elementary schools (first school from Jr. Kindergarten and finished grade 1 there, 2nd school for grade 2, and 3rd until grade 6) and the deaths of 2 family members. I've just started avoiding getting close to to people knowing that I'll probably end up having to leave them too.


----------



## cheapiecloud (Mar 8, 2009)

Yay these threads are always fun. 

Little me: TV junkie, fascinated by computers- neopets obsessed but went through many multimedia phases, more playful and talkative but it was still obvious I was an introvert, sometimes teasing my sisters' boyfriends to the point of annoying, beheaded barbies, loved role playing with toys- designed houses for them, played schools, accessories swaps, shops, dance, knew how to do a row of successive cartwheels.. best friend was of course ESFP but we've drifted since I've become more dorky and less of a social boy magnet haha. I'd tell anyone who'd listen about the soap I directed featuring dolls and pillows.. yes I used to personify pillows over blankies... I also loved fiction- one of my favourite books involved the protagonist travelling through a tree into a magical sparkly fairy realm, was interested in astronomy and was spoon-fed food for much longer than the average child  Dad threatened that talking to mirrors caused nightmares to stop me doing it, which I believed it for much longer than I should've. Apparently I recited a poem he read to me every night from memory when I was three. Hm come to think of it I was kind of an eccentric child; I had this scooter I'd ride around the house while engaging my imagination, took photos of myself holding photos, would imagine certain clothes as being 'safe and warm' against a stormy backdrop and others as being 'fatal' such as dresses without stockings. I still get that 'safe and warm' feeling when I'm snuggled up in bed and there's it's pouring mad outside. When I was 3-5 I would cry whenever I got a birthday present I didn't like as if it contained bad omens, it was probably a subconscious fear of that chuckie doll x files episode projected onto objects I wasn't 'feelin it' with 

I remember random snippets from my childhood like collecting hailstones in the garden and eating them, laughing at messy drawings of overflowing toilets in kindy, frowning hard trying to bend a fork like in pokemon or spelling heaven 'haven' in the story I wrote in year one. I used to write really black and white plots where the good princesses were vehemently victimised by the ugly witches haha, cheap! I conducted an 'experiment' to see whether santa was real in year one by telling no one what I wanted for Christmas and I was right 

In school I was a quick reader and my first big word was 'chrysanthemum' since the tea is delicious! Muhaha I remember on the first of year three I knew the difference between 'court' and 'caught' being common sense and the rest of the class was stunned XD They tried to get me to move up a grade in year two but I either failed on purpose or they overestimated me.. don't remember and it doesn't matter because that all changed when I got to high school where the content was much harder. (I remember primary school to be mostly a bludge). I was ridiculed for being 'teacher's pet' probably because of my IJ inclination to focus and pay attention in class. In this one exam in year six I got answers wrong on purpose for self-effacing purposes... but as kids realise higher years of schooling become increasingly important and apply themseives, they can turn out to be much more intelligent. 

Some years I was a complete loner, some years I was more popular.. and now I'm back to being a loner 

Gosh I miss my childhood but if I had the choice I wouldn't go back. The thought of going through everything else subsequent to the good times all over again is shuddering. Eghh got a bit carried away, sorry it's so long. D:


----------



## rose (Feb 22, 2009)

I was ANGELIC as a child, summed up in one word for brief response

I'll maybe reply more in detail later since this is a big topic.

Later I was still angelic but ,also,
curiouslly mischevious,
 and my rebel/awesomeness came out.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, all these posts were a blast to read! Very fun and informative! Trope, I delighted in your short story.
Edit: I went completely overboard as I haven't done this in a while and found it immensely entertaining to see what streamed out of me.

My turn.
NOTE: Was born shortly after midnight during the worst electrical storm my hometown had experienced for over fifteen years. My father often said with a smile, "I'm not sure what was louder, the thunder or your screaming." The hospital was on backup power and half the staff had gone home to batten the hatches.

As a baby I shrieked my displeasure at the world. As a young child I simply raged at the world. I grew up on a farm/ranch style home outside town limits and my friends were dogs and horses. An older cousin was often my baby-sitter and later discussion with her revealed I was a manipulative bastard from the beginning. I was a tireless climber and adventurer. Bookshelves, fridges, countertops and closets would be discovered and re-discovered frequently. I "ran away" no less than three times before age 12. Twice my mother followed me in the pickup until I was too tired to go further. The third time my father found me holed up in our "neighbour's" hay barn with some cheese and bread wrapped in a dishtowel and my Beastmen. (Little anthropomorphic dudes in armor with color changing elemental insignias.)

In short, elementary was comprised of being overly physical to the point that my roving band of miscreants were feared by grade sixers, while we were grade fourers. The English/French division didn't help that. Crazy style animal soccer was my strong point, as well as playing DnD behind the power boxes with the local genius during summertime lunch hours. As a classmate I was often disruptive, argumentative with the teacher and very compassionate to those that I felt were unfairly treated (this has nothing to do with those that I treated unfairly, I was ignorant of that).

In grade six, I punched my teacher in the nuts, then face, for advancing in a threatening manner. He called the cops, then was dismissed from my school. Upon family investigation, later found that my Grandmother dubbed me "fearless when reprimanded".

Oddly enough my only problem (so far) with the girls was in preschool. I hit a girl named Jayna with a plastic brontosaur. She still remembered that until High School. I had forgotten until she reminded me.

On the point of girls I must say that, developing reading skills at a young age and finding the Clan Of The Cave Bears series in my parents bookshelf, led me to scoring higher on female anatomy tests than the girls in my grade ? class(can't remember, 5 or 6 I think). I knew what a clitoris was and was fascinated. This led me to chronic masturbation. Also, with the help of a certain girl, we arranged kissing contests at grade 6 that led to lines as long as ten people for certain. Clandestine makeout sessions in the basement science storage areas became an activity as well.

During all this time I wasn't allowed a Nintendo and we owned a 64k IBM compatible with which I enjoyed making the screen constantly spew HA HA HA HA HA, much to my father's chagrin (he was trying to start a business). Otherwise Pac-man was the game of choice. Well, only game. I occasionally rode one of the stabled horses to a friends house also on the edge of town (opposite though) to bypass this and play Megaman. I loved games even without them being in my immediate experience. 

Other than that, fantasy literature and the over the top antics of those characters inspired me to be better than I was. Elfquest taught me to be more forgiving and love those different than I. Sci-Fi intrigued the technological part of me, namely Douglas Adams and all his crazy stuff. Stephen King was also readily available and devoured, beloved, then forgotten and disdained as I got older. Pompous ass. Fiction was boring and less entertaining until I got older. I needed more over the top models.

After all that comes Junior High, which isn't childhood, so I'm done. I may have taken liberties with this thread but I feel like I ran a marathon with this and feel much better.

Cliffs: Angry and rebellious at first.
Loved to read.
Discovered women and sexuality early.
Fearless in the face of authority.


----------

